
Let's Encrypt now supports issuance for Internationalized Domain Names - riqbal
https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/idn-support-enabled/21469
======
logn
Off-topic but the auto-renewal tools are so nice, combined with a chron job
and nginx reload, I would always prefer Let's Encrypt over alternatives.

------
okket
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12760984](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12760984)

